# Hello, newbie to mice



## brammocks_lyn (Nov 11, 2012)

HI

My name is Lyn and I have got my first mice. I have 10 girls and 3 boys. I am not looking to breed.

I breed fancy rats and they keep me busy.

I am looking forward to learning more about mice


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello  I can help you with any questions on general mouse keeping. Genetics and such maybe not but I'll try! Anyway nice to meet you


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome,Lyn.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I recognize that username from.. MAN?
Welcome!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Lyn.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
where are you located?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

